# A little cheese



## Kevinbthgrouse (Mar 30, 2020)

Smoked a little cheese this evening I think I have a system down now where I can get a quality smoke all the time with the mailbox and tubes if I use a good size fan in front of the mailbox the 5x8 tray works


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 31, 2020)

looks good


----------

